# Fare la velina



## lidia1201

Cosa vuol dire: fare la velina?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lidia1201 said:


> Cosa vuol dire: fare la velina?



Bella domanda...

Letteralmente significa fare le vallette del programma televisivo "striscia la notizia"veline.

Se però ti riferisci all'uso che ho fatto io del termine _veline_ in un altro post, allora la mia personale definizione è questa:

*velina*: Essere umano di sesso femminile, di norma fisicamente molto attraente, ma spesso dotata di scarsa intelligenza e ancor meno di dignità. Per ragioni di affinità intellettuale la velina tende a fidanzarsi con i calciatori che, salvo rare eccezioni, condividono lo stesso livello di intelligenza.
Per motivi a me ignoti, fare la velina sembra essere un'ambizione condivisa da un discreto numero di giovani..ragazze.


----------



## lidia1201

Paulfromitaly said:


> Bella domanda...
> 
> *velina*: Essere umano di sesso femminile, di norma fisicamente molto attraente, ma spesso dotata di scarsa intelligenza e ancor meno di dignità. Per ragioni di affinità intellettuale la velina tende a fidanzarsi con i calciatori che, salvo rare eccezioni, condividono lo stesso livello di intelligenza.
> Per motivi a me ignoti, fare la velina sembra essere un'ambizione condivisa da un discreto numero di giovani..ragazze.



   Che ridere! 

P.S. Non mi riferisco al termine "veline" in un altro post, non l'ho visto. "Fare la velina" ho letto su un altro sito.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, ha ragione Paul... 
Velina = sorta di soprammobile che si agita a ritmo di musica, indossando minigonne o shorts esageratamente corti (o anche detti "a girofica"  ) che se la spassa esclusivamente con calciatori o conduttori televisivi.


----------



## claudine2006

La parola "velina" se non erro in origine indicava un foglio su cui, in una redazione giornalistica, si appuntano le ultime notizie. 
Oggi, come giustamente dice Sabrinita, il termine indica una ragazza poco vestita che si limita a sorridere e sculettare in TV.
Dopo le "veline" del programma Striscia la notizia, sono spuntate come funghi le "letterine" di Passaparola, le "schedine", ecc.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, ha ragione Paul...
> Velina = sorta di soprammobile che si agita a ritmo di musica, indossando minigonne o shorts esageratamente corti (o anche detti "a girofica"  ) che se la spassa esclusivamente con calciatori o conduttori televisivi.




Huh...devo ammettere di non aver mai sentito prima d'ora *girofica*, ma mi piace così tanto ed è così azzeccato in questo contesto che penso proprio mi tornerà utile ancora..


----------



## sabrinita85

Paulfromitaly said:


> Huh...devo ammettere di non aver mai sentito prima d'ora *girofica*, ma mi piace così tanto ed è così azzeccato in questo contesto che penso proprio mi tornerà utile ancora..


Lol diverte tanto anche me... mi fa ricordare il girocollo... ma un po' più in basso!


----------



## Jana337

sabrinita85 said:


> Lol diverte tanto anche me... mi fa ricordare il girocollo... ma un po' più in basso!


Ah, facevo fatica a capire la parte "giro" del neologismo. Magari è derivato dal girocollo? Poì mi viene in mente ancora un'interpretazione che però non ho voglia di condividere. 



Jana


----------



## sabrinita85

Jana337 said:


> Ah, facevo fatica a capire la parte "giro" del neologismo. Magari è derivato dal girocollo? Poì mi viene in mente ancora un'interpretazione che però non ho voglia di condividere.
> 
> 
> 
> Jana



Sì, penso proprio che sia derivato da "girocollo", ma sull'etimologia di questa parola sono molto insicura. Di sicuro fa riferimento al fatto che la lunghezza della gonna arriva all'altezza del pube.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Jana337 said:


> Ah, facevo fatica a capire la parte "giro" del neologismo. Magari è derivato dal girocollo? Poì mi viene in mente ancora un'interpretazione che però non ho voglia di condividere.
> 
> 
> 
> Jana



Potrebbe derivare da girocollo oppure girovita: l'idea è comunque che la gonna è così corta che l'orlo raggiunge a malapena _the crotch, _lasciando ben visibile l'oggetto del desiderio..


----------



## Alxmrphi

Questo è la prima volta che ho letto un thread in questo forum.
Sto provando a capire quello che Paul ha detto della frase "fare la velina", e adesso (perchè non posso parlare in inglese qui, ughh!) proverò a spiegarvi se ho capito la frase.

È fondamentalmente quando una ragazza vuole a fidanzarsi e sposare un'uome ricco (come un calciatore)

???


----------



## claudine2006

Alex_Murphy said:


> Questa è la prima volta che leggo un thread in questo forum.
> Sto provando a capire quello che Paul ha detto della frase "fare la velina", e adesso (perchè non posso parlare in inglese qui, ughh!) proverò a spiegarvi se ho capito la frase.
> 
> È fondamentalmente quando una ragazza vuole fidanzarsi e sposare un uomo ricco (come un calciatore)
> 
> ???


Alex, prima di tutto benvenuto al forum solo italiano!!
Sì, le "veline" fanno anche questo, ma in primo luogo "lavorano" in televisione, ballando e mostrando il proprio corpo in abiti succinti.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hahaha! capisco, come modelle ecc ecc? Fondamentalmente sono donnaccie?


----------



## claudine2006

Alex_Murphy said:


> Ah! capisco, come modelle ecc ecc? fondamentalmente sono donnacce?


Donnaccia si usa per indicare una prostituta. Non credo che arrivino fino a quel punto (anche se ci sono stati casi...)


----------



## sabrinita85

Donnacce? hahahah!
Beh in un certo senso sì... in fondo chi non lo è in tv?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Diciamo di qualcuna come "Paris Hilton" (con l'eccezione che lei è ricco) ?


----------



## claudine2006

Alex_Murphy said:


> Diciamo di qualcuna come "Paris Hilton" (con la differenza che lei è ricca) ?


Sì, lo "stile" è quello.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sabrinita85 said:


> Lol diverte tanto anche me... mi fa ricordare il girocollo... ma un po' più in basso!



Il giro-collodell'utero forse..


----------



## Blutarsky

lidia1201 said:


> Cosa vuol dire: fare la velina?


 
A mio modesto avviso e senza scomodare emeriti linguisti "fare la velina" significa più o meno "fare la ragazza del mese di Playboy".

Ossia, "cercare il miliardario di turno per un matrimonio o quant'altro, d'affari".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Paulfromitaly said:


> la velina tende a fidanzarsi con i calciatori che, salvo rare eccezioni, condividono lo stesso livello di intelligenza.


 
Alcune   volano un po' più in alto...


----------

